# To all the SE fishermen



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok look I'm gonna go on a rant,

It ticks me off to see all the other forums blowing up with guys talking and giving reports and this place is dead all the time. Guys look, we have a great fishery right before our eyes and there are plenty of fish for everyone to go around whether you keep them or are C&R. This is not a big secret. Everyone who cares knows that there is a steely run at the Huron near Flatrock. 

I've been banned from this site like 10 times because if you come out and lie I'm gonna call you on it and most of my bans are from crap I did in the political forum. I keep comin back for a reason. It's not to tick off the mods or be some schmuck or cause a problem but I have met alot of cool people on this site and some of them I am now lifelong friends with. 

It's time to start utilizing something that is right before our eyes and we treat it like crap. Now I have never been a fan of the way things get modded or the politics of this site are handled but I don't care. I come back. 

Alot of you on this site I have met in person and we get along and have a good time. Let's cut the crap right here right now and let's let our gaurds down and quit being so seclusive and macho. I remember back in the day this was a great part of the forums. 

I'm saying this because I am guilty of being part of the demise of this section of the forums ( the SE). There are always a ton of views of threads but no reply because we are all trolling everyday. That's fine but I'm offering an olive branch to us as a group.

Not an Olive branch from me (But I'll have a few leafs on there) but a gesture from our group. It would be nice to maybe even get a steely get together or something like that. 

Basically what I am saying is that we are abusing this site and this forum by basically not communicating and not making plans. It's almost a damn shame if I didn't think our economy had priority. 

Your still held to the same rules by the mods , which is don't specify holes and respect each other so it's not like you have to ell everyone your secrets, I mean do you really think I limited out on steelies on corn HAHHAHAHAHAHHA :evil::evilsmile\

Guys this site has been tense for along time. Like I said this account is probably my 10th so I would have had like 5 million posts by now. I've seen good come and go and have been a little chilish myself. 

But I know SE guys are here and reading everyday so let's be a team. Let's have fun together and let's enjoy this 1 little slice of life we each get to enjoy what we do together instead of being a bunch a whiny little girls. Which I hope you do not take offense to that but have you ever heard 2 fishermen argue? It really is like a cheerleader quarrell.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

were u once known as back2spool? If so, hello there stranger!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

maybe there arent many reports here right now because the fishing has slowed down with the lack of rain, just not much to report where i fish. or maybe people just dont want big crowds to be in their fishin spot, or see a limit roped up every time they go out. its been about a week since ive been out but there wasnt much goin on at that time, fish can still be found if you put in some time though.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

Silverexpress said:


> were u once known as back2spool? If so, hello there stranger!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No. B2S doesn't play on here anymore.


----------



## Ifish (Aug 4, 2009)

No he sure doesn't, and I'm not talkin about giving up your hole and you don't have to look at the pics when I post a fat limit of steel on a stringer. But I think it defeats the purpose of this site and to me personally is just a darn shame that we are lucky enough to live in michigan where we have such a great fishery. I mean you can try to go around what I'm getting at all you want but it's quite simple. I think we all have a stick somewhere that needs to come out.


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Ifish said:


> Not an Olive branch from me (But I'll have a few leafs on there) but a gesture from our group. It would be nice to maybe even get a steely get together or something like that.


 
So when and where are you planning this get together? I would love to learn more about fishing on the Huron.


----------



## Repoman (Nov 19, 2009)

i am with you silver iam new to this and would love a chance like that


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Annnnd banned again. I had a feeling this post would get him banned again. Hey guys I pm me if you need some helpful hints on landin some steel.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Don't need a report if you fish it enough. Helped 2 guys on here once to a good spot and they pimped it out. Better luck asking a tree than me.
Brent


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Treble said:


> Annnnd banned again. I had a feeling this post would get him banned again. Hey guys I pm me if you need some helpful hints on landin some steel.


Are you going to be on his heels.... again?


----------



## Toga (Nov 11, 2009)

The forum is here for people to share experiences, techniques, and info. I have not been a member for long and hesited to join due to posts I have ready over the years lurking here like the one you just posted. The dood that stared the post was banned. Banned because he made comments that offended others. Do you think your posted comment may possibly offend others? Sux you had a bad experience helping others. Please think before you type.


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

I'm sure Ifish is the guy i helped out. We can take a poll who was offended.... Were you? If so i didn't mean to. I'm sure many people at the park can point you in the right direction or give tips on fishing the Huron. I just won't ever put someone one on the best holes on the river again unless i fish with them a few times and can trust em. If you're interested the Huron River Fishing Club meets twice a month with fly tying etc. http://huronriverfishingassociation.webs.com If you're interested in learning the river i suggest you check it out.
Brent


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, looks like there was a lot of back story to this post that I didn't know about. I didn't think ifish would put the time in to follow through on his olive branch. Just wanted to see what he would say but looks like he won't get a chance. 


Thanks

SP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Like I just posted in the sw forum, I haven't got my first steelie yet and yes this is a new game to me, but I really do enjoy reading you'se guys posts and making me drool. I think sharing info is a great use of this forum and helps us all learn. I for one don't think legaly caught fish are hurting anyone, its the poaching and water polution that takes a greater toll, and I am a firm believer Michigan has made great advances in cleaning up water.

Soon as deer season is over I'll be over and persue those pretty steelies


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

I had to clean up a few posts. I think all the original intent is still there, just took out a few words here and there.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm more than happy to share baits and techniques, but that's about all. Here's one to start.

Don't avoid the snaggy areas. Fish lay behind those obstacles to get out of the current. I have hooked many fish just after my float tips as my bait drags over the top of big rocks. When it drops behind the rock--- Wham. Give your jigs a good solid jerk. This will yank them well up in the water column. If you watch videos of Steelies under water, you will see that acitve fish suspend as much as a foot off the bottom. They can't see down, only ahead and up. They won't dive for a bait, but will rise for one. Not long ago, I was drifting a jig very close to the bank when I got snagged. I gave the line a hard jerk to free the snag. when the jig popped out and up, a 10 lb hen shot forward and grabbed it, before it could fall again. I watched her do it. I have heard a lot of guys say they don't fish some spots, because there are too many snags. They are missing the point. If you're not getting snags, your not in the right place [IMO].


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Much appreciate your tip steelmon, and I find it no sureprise about the snags. The little I have fished I have tried to find snags, I think most fish look for cover like that, game fish anyway. I really appreciate the tip about steelies not looking down, and to be honest I find that no surprise either. Afterall they are a rainbow trout and trout target floating and duspended food right?

I won't be over till after the 1st of Dec. and not sure how much then, but I will certainly make it back after it gets cold and nasty


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Steelmon - Great post! 

I haven't posted in a long time but truly enjoy coming here and hearing the stories and getting fishing reports. I agree we all should share a bit more. However, I also agree we shouldn't give away exact spots, to prevent those who don't care about others from clogging or pimping holes. This is a great site and it's nice to hear how others are doing. If an angler has half a brain and a touch of experience he/she should be able to sniff out the holes and hopefully do the right thing and respect others. Thanks for sharing everyone and good luck! Tight lines to all!


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Steelmon said:


> I'm more than happy to share baits and techniques, but that's about all. Here's one to start.
> 
> Don't avoid the snaggy areas. Fish lay behind those obstacles to get out of the current. I have hooked many fish just after my float tips as my bait drags over the top of big rocks. When it drops behind the rock--- Wham. Give your jigs a good solid jerk. This will yank them well up in the water column. If you watch videos of Steelies under water, you will see that acitve fish suspend as much as a foot off the bottom. They can't see down, only ahead and up. They won't dive for a bait, but will rise for one. Not long ago, I was drifting a jig very close to the bank when I got snagged. I gave the line a hard jerk to free the snag. when the jig popped out and up, a 10 lb hen shot forward and grabbed it, before it could fall again. I watched her do it. I have heard a lot of guys say they don't fish some spots, because there are too many snags. They are missing the point. If you're not getting snags, your not in the right place [IMO].


 
Great point. I cannot agree more. Snags are part of the game. These fish love structure. You have to fish as close as you can to it. And unfortunately structure means snags. Sad but true. I have lost 10 rigs (at least) for every steelhead I have hooked. Thats the price you pay.

I fished today. Hit some pretty well known spots. Nothing for me. I was float fishing spawn. Saw some boats out. Nothing for them either. Water looked ok. Not too low. Enough to bring fish.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

I also agree that structure hold fish. I'll add that deep slow eddies and log jams are key also. Anywhere a fish can kinda take a break from the current or hide from the open water. Great point and good tip for new steel fisherman steelmon.


----------

